# Dodge



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> First On Race Day....:whistling:laughing:


In the pits?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

*F*lat *O*ut *R*otten *D*eal


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Stuck with Ford. Got the extras put on today. Switched from RKI to Weatherguard for the truck box.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Is that a 6.2 4x4? Keep us posted on MPG and how it pulls....Gas 3/4 might be in my feature.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BAREIN said:


> Is that a 6.2 4x4? Keep us posted on MPG and how it pulls....Gas 3/4 might be in my feature.




Went gas 6.2 for this one. Have 2 diesels to pull equipment if I need it. 

I will keep you posted on the gas mileage. Keep in mind this a '11. 65k miles. Not rich enough for brand new :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That will get a solid 10, maybe 12 at the right speed.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That will get a solid 10, maybe 12 at the right speed.


First half tank the truck reports 13.3 half highway and half city. The true report will be when I fill up next. 

My dad is looking at '72 Ford pretty hard. Thinking of maybe restoring it. I showed him a pic of your duelly, he had an '85 a lot like it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had a 72 ford F250 4x4 high boy. I miss that truck, except for the front drum brakes.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Always been impressed with this pick up. I rarely drove it, my lead man drives it. 07 3/4 diesel.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

This a good one, too. 08 3/4 diesel. Haven't driven it much but it pulls like a hoss.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My lead mans personal ride. Im jealous.......


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I had a 72 ford F250 4x4 high boy. I miss that truck, except for the front drum brakes.


Its two wheel drive.

I imagine he will go for a 50s model.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

John- where did you get your truck?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> John- where did you get your truck?


Houfpauer. Lampasas though, Marble sent me over. 

Was going to get it from Covert, but I didn't want to drop 50k on a new one. They didnt have the setup I wanted.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

BAREIN said:


> Is that a 6.2 4x4? Keep us posted on MPG and how it pulls....Gas 3/4 might be in my feature.


Buddy of mine traded his 09 V-10 F-350 for the 11 6.7 Powerstroke F-350. He loved the fuel mileage and power but was blatting about cost of fuel and maintenance and remarked he was going to trade. I told him bad idea. Rolling over than new of a truck would kill him financially and they didnt make the V-10 anymore. Now he gets better fuel mileage towing his 9k lb mini-ex behind the diesel than the V-10did empty no less better power. Well, one day a lady drove into the side of his truck in a parking lot so he got another F-350 for a rental with the 6.2. He was all excited to try it out so he could trade the diesel in when it came back from the body shop. After a week of towing with it and driving it empty he quickly changed his mind. He claimed the V-10 was always 10mpg empty and towing unless it was a small load and it would drop to 6-8mpg. The 6.7 diesel would get 16-18 mpg empty and 10-12 towing the mini-ex. Both engines had great power but the diesel was much better on the open highway. The 6.2 got 10-12 empty, 5-6 towing and had no power. Even empty it would hunt gears all the time. He was quite upset with Ford doing away with the V-10. He has decided to keep the diesel for another couple yrs but still talks of trading. Will he buy the 6.2, absolutely not. He stated he would rather buy the eco-boost for what he does. Shameful when the 1/2 ton has more power and better gas mileage.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Its two wheel drive.
> 
> I imagine he will go for a 50s model.


2 wheel? How do you not get stuck in the snow on....ahh nevermind.

Jaws doesn't the sideways toolbox drive you nuts when you try to fit anything in the truck?


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

woodchuck2 said:


> Buddy of mine traded his 09 V-10 F-350 for the 11 6.7 Powerstroke F-350. He loved the fuel mileage and power but was blatting about cost of fuel and maintenance and remarked he was going to trade. I told him bad idea. Rolling over than new of a truck would kill him financially and they didnt make the V-10 anymore. Now he gets better fuel mileage towing his 9k lb mini-ex behind the diesel than the V-10did empty no less better power. Well, one day a lady drove into the side of his truck in a parking lot so he got another F-350 for a rental with the 6.2. He was all excited to try it out so he could trade the diesel in when it came back from the body shop. After a week of towing with it and driving it empty he quickly changed his mind. He claimed the V-10 was always 10mpg empty and towing unless it was a small load and it would drop to 6-8mpg. The 6.7 diesel would get 16-18 mpg empty and 10-12 towing the mini-ex. Both engines had great power but the diesel was much better on the open highway. The 6.2 got 10-12 empty, 5-6 towing and had no power. Even empty it would hunt gears all the time. He was quite upset with Ford doing away with the V-10. He has decided to keep the diesel for another couple yrs but still talks of trading. Will he buy the 6.2, absolutely not. He stated he would rather buy the eco-boost for what he does. Shameful when the 1/2 ton has more power and better gas mileage.


The MPG is whats holding me back, it's a shame that they can not get them close to the 1/2 mpg. I have many miles pulling with a 6.0 gas Chevy and it has enough for around here, it's pretty flat. I have a old Dodge Cummins for work, and a 2012 150 for a driver, but would love to go back to one truck. Scared of new diesel's, and a gasser would kill me for driving around.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I drove the bare bones Dodge 2500 Tradesman a few days ago. Smelled like a new truck, drove like a new truck, and would have a payment book too....guess I will wait. My kid (she turns 15 next month) wants a Wrangler unlimited, 4 doors, so if anyone has one, I am looking.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I've got a chipped 01 dodge 2500

225000miles

It does 18 daily and 15 pulling my tool trailer

Upgraded the brakes and steering components. 

Major problems I am having with it is the electrical system. (And people hitting it in the right rear of the truck bed.....been hit twice)


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

Is Ford still using the International diesel engine? I have heard many iffy stories about them.

As for fuel mileage. You don't buy a truck for gas mileage. Most brands around the same generation get similar MPG. I have never worried too much about the gas mileage of a work truck. It is the cost of doing business.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

No the newest ford diesels have been designed and built by ford themselves. I think the 2012-2014 so far have been


----------

